# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## saartje92

Hallo,
Ik heb een keer tijdens mijn ovulatie periode onveilige geslachtsgemeenschap gehad. Toen had ik terwijl ik mijn menstruatie moest krijgen, 2 dagen lichte bloedingen en nu ben ik alweer een week overtijd voor mijn volgende menstruatie. Kan het dat ik zwanger ben? Ik zal reacties zeer op prijs stellen.
Greetz, Saartje92

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Saartje,

Even een vraagje, slik je de pil? Of doe je aan een andere vorm van Anticonceptie? Als je helemaal niet aan Anticonceptie doet is de kans idd aanwezig dat je zwanger bent, in dat geval zou ik je adviseren even een zwangerschapstest te doen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## saartje92

geen pil,, kan ik niet tegen..

----------


## dotito

@Saartje,

Anders moet je er eens met je huisarts/gynecoloog over praten voor een ander Anticonceptie,er zijn tegenwoordig toch zoveel verschillende middelen. 
En wat betreft het zwanger zijn;als je 100percent zeker wilt zijn kan je best een bloedafname laten doen.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Saartje,

Weet je inmiddels al wat meer? Heb je al een test gedaan?
En net zoals Dotito hierboven mij aangeeft, tegenwoordig zijn er nog andere vormen van anticonceptie buiten de pil. Zie ook: Anticonceptie op een rij: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=8967

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

